# Cesc Fabregas vs Luka Modric



## Renegade (23 Giugno 2015)

Un confronto a mio parere molto arduo tra i due migliori registi dell'ultimo biennio (escludendo ovviamente i tre tenori Pirlo, Xavi e Xabi Alonso). Da un lato abbiamo Cesc Fabregas; forse il calciatore più decisivo a livello di gioco e di organizzazione del Chelsea di José Mourinho. Fabregas è stato tra i miei centrocampisti preferiti per tanti anni dati svariati motivi (era un Gunner dopotutto). Un calciatore in grado di ricoprire più posizioni e di avere la qualità necessaria a gestire il gioco. Da spagnolo vero, tuttavia, la sua abilità principale si concentra nella gestione del pallone e nel tocco corto, oltre che nel possesso. Senza contare che è in grado di vedere il gioco anche verticalmente, con dei rasoterra precisi. E' stato forse il calciatore rivoluzionario dei Blues per l'annata 2014-2015. Nonostante vi si ponga il rinomato e rudimentale difensivismo dello Special One, si possono notare in ogni caso delle trame ben precise di uno dei migliori costruttori di gioco di questa generazione. Fabregas si è praticamente rigenerato dopo anni di anonimato e imposizioni tattiche sbagliate in Spagna, dove si cercava di trasformarlo persino in un attaccante. Anche i numeri sono dalla sua parte per l'enorme decisività che ha dimostrato: ben 19 assist se si conta solo la Premier League. E a ciò vanno esclusi chiaramente i numeri i Champions e le occasioni create.

Dall'altro lato c'è Luka Modric. A mio modo di vedere il croato ha una tecnica più particolare ed esplosiva ed è migliore per eleganza. Il suo percorso è stato simile a quello di Pirlo, calciatore che mi ricorda incredibilmente. E' nato infatti come un vero e proprio fantasista, mostrando ottime doti di tiro e di rifinitura. Tuttavia in quella posizione non ha mai trovato una continuità concreta, tantomeno come mezzala da doppia fase. Da centrocampista centrale invece ha raggiunto il culmine della sua evoluzione, che lo ha mutato nel regista più elegante a cui io possa pensare al giorno d'oggi. Modric è decisamente inferiore nel tocco corto rispetto al collega, ma vedo in lui una maggiore precisione nei lanci e una miglior visione ad ampio raggio. Non a caso nel gioco lungo o alto il croato ha qualcosa in più. I suoi lanci hanno giovato non poco al Real Madrid campione d'Europa 2013-2014, è stato probabilmente il calciatore altresì più decisivo insieme al compagno Di Maria. Il salto di qualità e di organizzazione del gioco dei Blancos è anche merito suo, o forse soprattutto merito suo. Essendo nato trequartista credo abbia decisamente più fantasia dello spagnolo. Tuttavia rispetto a quest'ultimo mostra delle problematiche di resistenza e talvolta di eccessiva lentezza, nonostante ragioni molto bene palla al piede, pensando velocemente. La fragilità fisica ha spesso attanagliato entrambi. Ciò che li accomuna è anche la necessità di avere accanto un mastino o comunque un interditore molto reattivo che li protegga e gli permetta di gestire il pallone per impostare l'azione con il massimo della sicurezza. Per quanto riguarda la personalità credo che entrambi non spicchino. Modric sarà pure un leader silenzioso, ma non vedo tutto questo carisma. I leader che non parlavano erano persone come Rui Costa, Scholes. E non penso che abbia lo stesso carattere. Trovo quindi Fabregas un po' più carismatico. Ritengo siano probabilmente i migliori registi e costruttori di gioco in attività al momento (escludendo, lo ripeto, i migliori tre). 

Tuttavia la mia preferenza va a Modric, che nel numero di assist è sicuramente meno decisivo ma lo vedo molto più propenso a creare la giocata e il suo tocco di palla è decisamente più elegante, anche nelle movenze. Oltre questo lo vedo più completo di Cesc, anche se davvero di poco.


----------



## alcyppa (23 Giugno 2015)

C'è poco da aggiungere alla tua disamina.

Due giocatori eccezionali e dal valore sul campo simile.
Personalmente però apprezzo molto Fabregas e impazzisco proprio per Modric. E il fattore discriminante è principalmente uno solo: l'eleganza.

Io stravedo per i giocatori eleganti e armoniosi anche perchè, tutto sommato, il calcio è anche uno spettacolo visivo.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2015)

Alla pari, non riuscirei a scegliere, anche se c'è da dire che fino a due anni fa Modric non era su questi livelli.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Giugno 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> C'è poco da aggiungere alla tua disamina.
> 
> Due giocatori eccezionali e dal valore sul campo simile.
> Personalmente però apprezzo molto Fabregas e impazzisco proprio per Modric. E il fattore discriminante è principalmente uno solo: l'eleganza.
> ...


idem
Modric è spaziale.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Giugno 2015)

Fabregas perché è più cazzuto.


----------



## Snake (23 Giugno 2015)

paragone impietoso nei confronti di Fabregas, Modric per quanto mi riguarda è il miglior centrocampista al mondo, attualmente uno dei pochi forse l'unico in grado di cambiare il volto di una squadra da solo. Non ho molti dubbi sul fatto che il Real con lui avrebbe vinto la liga e sarebbe andato in finale di champions. Fabregas lo apprezzavo molto i primi anni ma ha avuto una evoluzione come giocatore che secondo me lo ha fatto regredire al di là di quello che dicono i numeri che son sempre notevoli ma terra terra parliamo di un giocatore che è dal paleolitico che non fa la differenza nei big match. Modric è in grado di dominare una partita senza bisogno che faccia gol o assist e questo me lo fa preferire di gran lunga allo spagnolo come a qualsiasi altro pari ruolo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Giugno 2015)

Non c'è dubbio, Modric è un gradino più in alto, è di un'intelligenza incredibile (un pò come Muntari)

Fabregas mi piaceva molto di più ai tempi dell'Arsenal


----------



## Jino (23 Giugno 2015)

Due centrocampisti fantastici, tra i due dovrei tirare una monetina per scegliere chi prendere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> paragone impietoso nei confronti di Fabregas, Modric per quanto mi riguarda è il miglior centrocampista al mondo, attualmente uno dei pochi forse l'unico in grado di cambiare il volto di una squadra da solo. Non ho molti dubbi sul fatto che il Real con lui avrebbe vinto la liga e sarebbe andato in finale di champions. Fabregas lo apprezzavo molto i primi anni ma ha avuto una evoluzione come giocatore che secondo me lo ha fatto regredire al di là di quello che dicono i numeri che son sempre notevoli ma terra terra parliamo di un giocatore che è dal paleolitico che non fa la differenza nei big match. Modric è in grado di dominare una partita senza bisogno che faccia gol o assist e questo me lo fa preferire di gran lunga allo spagnolo come a qualsiasi altro pari ruolo.


Sono d'accordo con te ma sono meno impietoso nei confronti di Fabregas, per il quale direi di aspettare un altro po' di tempo prima di giudicarlo definitivamente. Già quest'anno, lo spagnolo, si è ripreso alla grande, non appena è riuscito a sfuggire alle logiche illogiche catalane, io dico tempo uno o due anni e raggiungerà al top Modric.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Giugno 2015)

Due giocatori fantastici, potrebbero tranquillamente giocare insieme. Per una questione di gusti personali di Fabregas, ma solo perché ho un debole per lo spagnolo da tempo immemore, l'ho sempre voluto vedere al Milan, purtroppo non è mai stato impossibile ingaggiarlo per ovvi motivi. Fabregas più uomo da ultimo passaggio, Modric più visione di gioco ad ampio raggio, secondo me il vero erede di Pirlo.


----------



## Torros (24 Giugno 2015)

non sono completamente d'accordo con la disamina, Fabregas è nettamente meglio per quanto riguarda la visione a lungo raggio e i lanci lunghi, Modric è più mobile, più rapido e più bravo nel portare palla come tutti i brevilinei, anche più bravo in interdizione. 
Fabregas è più simile a Pirlo anche come modo di giocare, mentre Modric mi ricorda Verratti, più bravo nel gioco corto, anche perché favorito dalle leve.

Sulla carta per come la vedo io, Fabregas sarebbe un giocatore più utile, ma spesso pecca nei big match, l'ultima partita di champions Verratti lo ha annichilito. 

Mi piacciono entrambi, ma preferisco la via di mezzo Tony Kroos.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Giugno 2015)

Fabregas è un giocatore che fa sfracelli già da quando aveva 17 anni, quando arrivò all'Arsenal, una personalità da grande calciatore e piedi educatissimi, scuola Barça, poi sappiamo tutti cos'è diventato. Ha fatto carriera nei gunners divenendo in poco tempo perno imprescindibile dopo l'addio di Vieira, è tornato al Barcellona dove ha faticato anche per via di molti campioni nel suo ruolo, ma non si può dire che le sue partite non le abbia fatte, ha giocato persino da esterno e finto nove dimostrando una completezza assurda per un centrocampista, segnando qualcosa tipo 30 gol in 3 anni. Quest'anno secondo me ha avuto la definitiva consacrazione, Mourinho lo ha messo a suo agio libero di esprimersi a metà campo e con Hazard ha trascinato il Chelsea alla vittoria del titolo.
Modric è un giocatore che è venuto alla ribalta negli ultimi due anni dove ha avuto come mentore uno come Ancelotti che ha gestito molti giocatori con il suo talento (vedi Pirlo) facendoli esplodere, è un giocatore di grande classe e tecnica che in mezzo al campo fa la differenza e quando non c'è si sente, però è un giocatore piuttosto gracile ed è più propenso agli infortuni. 
Io preferisco lo spagnolo, perchè come detto, è un giocatore più utile nell'economica del gioco, e più completo sotto il mio punto di vista, e poi è un mio pupillo da sempre


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Giugno 2015)

Non saprei scegliere. Due centrocampisti favolosi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2015)

Assolutamente Modric che per me è il centrocampista più forte al mondo. Il suo valore si è visto quando è stato infortunato negli ultimi mesi a Madrid. Quando era tornato dal primo infortunio, non era al 100% e ti cambiava lo stesso la partita.
Un Grandissimo.

Aggiungo che non pensavo fosse così forte.


----------



## Renegade (24 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Assolutamente Modric che per me è il centrocampista più forte al mondo. Il suo valore si è visto quando è stato infortunato negli ultimi mesi a Madrid. Quando era tornato dal primo infortunio, non era al 100% e ti cambiava lo stesso la partita.
> Un Grandissimo.



Non mi aspettavo tutto questo squilibrio a favore di Modric. Sarà forse perché tutti i postanti vedono in lui una specie di nuovo Pirlo?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non mi aspettavo tutto questo squilibrio a favore di Modric. Sarà forse perché tutti i postanti vedono in lui una specie di nuovo Pirlo?



No, non mi sento di fare paragoni. Dico che Modric sposta di più gli equilibri di quanto lo faceva Pirlo dei tempi d'oro.


----------



## Renegade (24 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> No, non mi sento di fare paragoni. Dico che Modric sposta di più gli equilibri di quanto lo faceva Pirlo dei tempi d'oro.



Sì, forse perché Modric è più mobile di Pirlo ed ha vissuto un periodo migliore da trequartista. Resta il fatto che come hai detto tu è forse il miglior centrocampista centrale al mondo al momento. Un peccato l'infortunio. A 30 anni quanto può valere secondo te come cartellino?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sì, forse perché Modric è più mobile di Pirlo ed ha vissuto un periodo migliore da trequartista. Resta il fatto che come hai detto tu è forse il miglior centrocampista centrale al mondo al momento. Un peccato l'infortunio. A 30 anni quanto può valere secondo te come cartellino?



Non so con questi prezzi che girano...ma se era integro il Real sarebbe stato favorito per la Coppa.


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Giugno 2015)

Per me Modric.

Comunque su wikipedia leggo che Fabregas è stato preso dal Chelsea per 33mln??! parliamo dell'anno scorso.

Mentre non considero poco l'acquisto di Modric a 42mln nel 2012 (ora sarebbe venduto a 70-80 con l'età di 3 anni fa)


----------



## Renegade (25 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non so con questi prezzi che girano...ma se era integro il Real sarebbe stato favorito per la Coppa.



Ah questo sicuramente. Purtroppo Kroos non è alla sua altezza e l'assenza è pesata parecchio.



Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Per me Modric.
> 
> Comunque su wikipedia leggo che Fabregas è stato preso dal Chelsea per 33mln??! parliamo dell'anno scorso.
> 
> Mentre non considero poco l'acquisto di Modric a 42mln nel 2012 (ora sarebbe venduto a 70-80 con l'età di 3 anni fa)



Sì esatto. Questo ti fa capire come siano ridicoli 40 mln per uno come Kondogbia che fa solo interdizione e fase difensiva.


----------

